# got that malware thing again.............



## bob1961 (Jun 14, 2010)

this time i took a print screen before i had close it....








this was all i could get as i had to click stuff fast to close it down before it did what it does....it popped up as soon i got on the forum this time without clicking on any forum thread or anything....it brought me to my desktop and off the forum here....i couldn't find the report link to send it................bob

....


----------



## rbranstner (Jun 14, 2010)

I just got the same message at 7:00 PM CST. I was just sitting reading a post and it popped up.


----------



## garyt (Jun 14, 2010)

Try malwarebytes.org, free download


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 14, 2010)

Sorry guys.. we were running a test with the ad network who says they have completely fixed the previous problem. Apparently it's not fixed.

I will get right on this.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 14, 2010)

bob1961 said:


> this time i took a print screen before i had close it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bob.. you did good. Thank you for reporting this. You would think these ad networks could have a better handle on the ads that they serve.. geez Louise!!!!


----------



## danielh (Jun 14, 2010)

I just got one as well, first time I've seen it.


----------



## smokey paul (Jun 14, 2010)

Hay I wanted to see if the little "toy" climbed up the rocks...

Darn, I never get the malware on my computer (knock on woood) LOL

Hows the weather Jeff I saw they had waring out for your area.

By the way the wife wanted me to ask if you know Paul James, The Gardener Guy???

We watched him on the HGTV before they changed him to 4:00 am here in the PST area.

Good luck on getting the ads going again, I know the income is good for the forum./.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for asking... the rain has been crazy and yes we have major flooding everywhere. I had almost 3 feet of water over my road and driveway yesterday morning and me and my 4 wheel drive had to shoot across the pasture just to get to the main road.

I still haven't found my 2 garbage bins.. they must have floated away down the creek that runs next to my house.. Should have wrote my name on them for sure!!

Anyway.. not so bad today. Been dry so far and the creek has receded almost back to normal.

As far as knowing Paul James the Gardener Guy.. I don't know him personally but he does live in this area. Wouldn't be surprised to see him in Lowes or Home Depot sometime.


----------



## smokey paul (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks Jeff, Just found you answer this mesg. I guess i missed it when you did..

Hope the rain and water have found a new home and you are drying out.


----------

